

Move Over WordPress, There's A New CMS In Town - JJColao
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2012/07/17/move-over-wordpress-theres-a-new-cms-in-town/

======
mourique
Am I the only one who thinks this is BS? Don't get me wrong, Squarespace is a
really strong product and i trust their new version is beautiful et al. But
Wordpress is Open Source and even wordpress.com is free. How do they compare
at all?

~~~
rwhitman
Squarespace is quite possibly the most frustrating CMS platform I've ever
attempted to configure in my 10 year career. It is not a threat to Wordpress,
or even Weebly for that matter.

~~~
jasonbarone
That's interesting, how so? I found the complete opposite to be true when
using both Wordpress and Squarespace for small business sites like local
businesses, entrepreneurs, blogs, portfolios, etc.

Designing for Squarespace is by far the simplest process I've used. It's way
ahead of even Shopify, which has been touted as being incredibly easy to
design for. I can take 90-95% of a completed PSD design to Squarespace in
under an hour. If the design is already chopped up in HTML, even faster. It
cut my site development time in half, and my clients prefer the user interface
versus Wordpress.

The "Selective Display" section are comparable to Drupal, yet they are much
easier to work with.

My frustration with Squarespace's previous version (Version 5) was that it was
getting a bit dated and it was a bit closed off, meaning some designs and
project were just not possible. Squarespace 6 is solving a lot of this.

Regardless of whether or not it's a threat to WP or Weebly, it's an awesome
platform to work with and has many features that are simply amazing.

------
will_work4tears
This isn't likely to kill WordPress. Maybe WordPress.com, but not everybody
wants a hosted, limited control site - some want to host it themselves. That's
WordPress's strength (maybe the only one) and why places like Tumblr still
haven't overtaken it.

~~~
debacle
From Automattic's perspective, WordPress's strength is that the people who
don't want hosted, limited control sites write amazing plugins and themes that
the people that _do_ want hosted, limited control site also want.

In short, the OSS ecosystem around WordPress drives Automattic's revenue from
WordPress.com

~~~
JJColao
I don't deny that WordPress has a lot going for it, but Automattic's reported
$45 million in annual revenue doesn't put it too far ahead of Squarespace.

~~~
debacle
WordPress's annual revenue is 400% Squarespace's last reported revenue.

~~~
JJColao
Squarespace's last reported revenue was 2010. WordPress's $45 million is
projected this year - a two year discrepancy.

------
rwhitman
According to Wikipedia, Squarespace predates Wordpress by one month (April
2003). So "new" CMS is er kind of a uh load of total linkbait crap.

~~~
JJColao
It's not about when the company was founded, it's about the release of
Squarespace 6, which compares favorably to WordPress.com's current
incarnation.

~~~
rwhitman
Your title is misleading because "Wordpress" as a general brand encompasses
the open source Wordpress.org CMS workhorse, which most of us on HN typically
associate with the name. Wordpress.com the cloud blog platform has lots of
valid competition, notably Tumblr and Blogger.

I enjoy learning the bootstrapped rags to riches story about Squarespace, but
your title frames the story as if its about a new competitor to Wordpress the
open source CMS, and it is not.

~~~
JJColao
Point taken.

